# Anyone have the p2000 german police model?



## mdm357sig (Sep 30, 2016)

Just wondering if anybody has been lucky enough to find one of these limited edition p2000 models and if so how are they? Is it a LEM trigger or the v3 set up?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have a P2000 and P2000sk. The P2000 is my daily carry - but mine is just a normal version with factory night sights...


----------



## Zebra (Feb 6, 2017)

Not sure what a limited edition German police model is??? I recently sold my USP C 9mm and purchased the P2000 and I just love it. My primary use will be CCW and I believe I finally found my grail of CCW's!
I was lucky enough to have extra magazines for the USP C that also fit the P2000! I don't think it gets better than that???


----------

